# Is there thin Titanium sheet stock?



## LEDcandle (Jan 13, 2010)

As per the title, does Titanium come really thin, like some aluminum sheets that are actually flexible and can be bent by hand? 

I'm thinking of getting some Ti sheet, flame-treat or anodize it, and basically wrap it around a stainless steel cylinder for the look. Might also want some engraving. 

Also, any ideas how to 'fasten' this wraparound sheet other than welding it or using hose clamps? 

Would also appreciate any links where to get the sheet.

Or if I could commission someone to do this for me, please PM me. 

Appreciate the help!


----------



## dom (Jan 13, 2010)

There is a metal merchant here in AU with
0.4 and 0.7mm sheet
https://www.aemetal.com.au/Webstore/c-1060-titanium-sheet.aspx

As for wrapping around stainless- i think the 
best way to fasten it would be to solder it down (if possible)

Cheers
Dom


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 13, 2010)

I have some titanium foil that is .01 mm thick so I believe it is safe to state that you can indeed get thin sheet stock of titanium. I am not aware of any means of soldering titanium and welding it is a challenge in itself; especially when it comes to thin stock. I am also not aware of any reliable or robust means of gluing titanium because most adhesives do not adhere well to the metal. (I believe this foil was use in the manufacture of capacitors. I purchased it as scrap)

I once considered doing a spiral wrap of the Ti foil as a means of sheathing a part in Ti but abandoned the idea as ultimately ill advised and frankly in my particular instance, just plain stupid.


----------



## wykeite (Jan 13, 2010)

Goodness knows what the idea is here. Ti sheet is actually very springy and without specialised rolling gear you won't get anything neat, then again hose clamps are going to be butt ugly.

Ti won't solder and stainless is difficult.

Best bet is to find some Ti tube, get some stainless of suitable diameter and bond the stainless into the tube with something like Loctite retaining compound. You'd likely destroy the whole lot before you broke the bond by beating it.

Remember that any electrical anodising or heat anodising will have to be done before the Ti is bonded to the stainless. 

So what do you want to make.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 13, 2010)

dom said:


> There is a metal merchant here in AU with
> 0.4 and 0.7mm sheet
> https://www.aemetal.com.au/Webstore/c-1060-titanium-sheet.aspx
> 
> ...



Thanks! That's a useful link! 



McGizmo said:


> I have some titanium foil that is .01 mm thick so I believe it is safe to state that you can indeed get thin sheet stock of titanium. I am not aware of any means of soldering titanium and welding it is a challenge in itself; especially when it comes to thin stock. I am also not aware of any reliable or robust means of gluing titanium because most adhesives do not adhere well to the metal. (I believe this foil was use in the manufacture of capacitors. I purchased it as scrap)
> 
> I once considered doing a spiral wrap of the Ti foil as a means of sheathing a part in Ti but abandoned the idea as ultimately ill advised and frankly in my particular instance, just plain stupid.



Ti foil sounds like a good material to sheath stuff in. 

So it didn't work mainly because you couldn't fasten/glue it down? 

It otherwise sounds like a great idea to wrap stuff in and I would go nuts wrapping all kindsa stuff with it  



wykeite said:


> Goodness knows what the idea is here. Ti sheet is actually very springy and without specialised rolling gear you won't get anything neat, then again hose clamps are going to be butt ugly.
> 
> Ti won't solder and stainless is difficult.
> 
> ...



PM replied!


----------



## __philippe (Jan 13, 2010)

Just noticed CPFMarketplace member "kuku427" advertising Ti sheets from 2mm to 10mm, and various Ti rod sizes; check :

http://www.expandku.com/html/titanium_stock.html

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## californiametal (Jan 14, 2010)

Please contact www.californiametal.com

Titanium sheets/plates/bars/foils are in stock at Los Angels.

Kenny


----------



## reptiles (Jan 19, 2010)

If you search eBay for "titanium foil" you are likely to find material of 2 or 5 mil. 

I bought some and covered the tops of my bat boxes, mailbox, bird feeders, etc. for weather protection. Will probably outlive me now. 

Cheers, 

Mark


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 19, 2010)

Ti isn't difficult to weld (in an atmosphere box), especially if the thickness is around 1mm or more. I've welded Al foil at .025mm (.001") and while not the easiest thing in the world, it can be done. Ti may not be more difficult to weld, but never have tried Ti foil ... with the way that heat does not spread quickly in Ti, it may be easier than Al.


----------



## Justin Case (Jan 19, 2010)

Another source is www.onlinemetals.com The thinnest that they list is 0.028" (0.7mm) sheet.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the help and tips about what works with Ti.

I eventually ordered it from the Australian site. 

Onlinemetals is cool and I have ordered from them before, but I need to get them forwarded to my virtual address in the US which then ships to me. Adds to the cost, especially for heavy stuff like metals (not in this case though )

Thanks everyone!


----------

